# Shipping nail polish internationally?



## AmourAnnette (Jun 24, 2011)

So this is something I am debating doing in regards to upcoming giveaways on my blog and youtube, but I want to know your opinions!

Should I risk shipping nail polish internationally? I know I can ship it in the US via ground only with "ORM-D" on the package, and it's not allowed internationally... but I hate the idea of saying "Sorry, US only" just for that reason so... ugh! I know a lot of other bloggers/youtubers ship it internationally without problems, but.... &gt;_&lt; I'M TORN!

Have any of you been caught? What are the consequences? How do you get caught? What could happen if I ship nail polish during a blazing hot summer via air?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 24, 2011)

Depends on the site. I order all the time from China and Japan with no problems and I ship via SAL (surface air lifted) which takes up to 12 weeks to arrive but I order from reputable big name companies from those countries and not from some individual person off of EBay and the like. If you're going to have it shipped from a company than the slowest method should be fine (unless ordering from the UK which I've heard things go *poof* from) otherwise ship with tracking.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 24, 2011)

No, I mean... I'll be shipping to someone directly. haha, if I order from a website, I don't care if they get in trouble or not so long as I get my stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

